# Hi, Miel's hubby here



## Rawr

She's finally convinced me to join the forum she's constantly talking about with me. :) I'm sure you all know way too much about me already.

Pleased to meet you all.

-Daniel


----------



## miel

:hugs: welcome !
love ya!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

welcome!!


----------



## Suz

miel said:


> :hugs: welcome !
> love ya!

 
:hissy: No Mushy Stuff!!! :hissy:

:hi: Hi Daniel!!!! glad you finally joined us :headspin:


----------



## maybebaby

:hi: and Welcome to BnB!! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

welcome :wave:


----------



## sam's mum

Nice to meet you Daniel! Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB! You have a wonderful lady there! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Daniel :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww hello lovely welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jo

Hiya Daniel, welcome to B'N'B :wave:
you'll have to be a good boy, she has powers you know :lol:


----------



## jacky24

Welcome Daniel, just wanted to let you know you have an amazing lady by your side. Thru good and bad times she has always helped all us crazy TTC ladies...

:hi:


----------



## oOKayOo

:hi:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome,
What kinda photography are you into? (Going from your avatar)


----------



## wilbrabeany

Welcome to the forum Daniel!!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## niknaknat

Welcome Daniel :hi:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hello and welcome! xXx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Welcome! We don't bite... Much!


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/th18s10.jpg


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome I was instructed to be nice to you :rofl:


----------



## chefamy1122

Welcome to BnB


----------



## Tilly

Welcome :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## masi

Hello, and nice to meet you


----------



## welshcakes79

hya, nice to virtually meet you welcome to BnB


----------



## StirCrazy

Hi Daniel, great to see another bloke on the forum :)


----------



## Rawr

Thanks for all the kind words and greetings. 

I like taking pictures of people mainly. You know that annoying guy at the party always snapping shots of you with your mouth full? That's me. No seriously, I just like taking photos when I think to bring along a camera. My future child, fingers crossed, is going to have a step by step guide in photos to their life. I'm really looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/welcomedoggie.gif

Yaya xx


----------



## momandpeanut

hello and welcome !

:happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hello XXX


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome x


----------



## Deise

Hey Rawr!! Very nice to meet you!!


----------

